# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Τροφοδοτικό 1,5-30V - 10Α

## gsmaster

Είχα έναν μετασχηματιστή 24V-4A που καθότανε και έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα, για να το δουλέψω με ένα κολλήτήρι 12V.    [img]images/smiles/icon_wink.gif[/img]   
Το θέμα είναι ότι δίνει πολύ λίγο ρεύμα. Όσες φορές και αν το κοίταξα δεν βρήκα κάποιο λάθος.   [img]images/smiles/icon_sad.gif[/img]   

Έχει φτιάξει κάποιος άλλος αυτό το κύκλωμα? Για να δώ αν το έχω κάνει εγώ το λάθος να το ψάξω παραπέρα.

[ 31. October 2003, 11:20: Message edited by: gsmaster ]

----------


## Ashtaroth

δηλαδή χρησιμοποίησες το τροφοδοτικό για να τροφοδοτίσεις το κολλητήρι;;
αν ναι πόσα watt είναι το κολλητήρι και πόσο ρεύμα τράβαγε απο το τροφοδοτικό;;;

----------


## gsmaster

Το κολλητήρι ήταν κάποτε κανονικό (220ν) και του άλλαξα την αντισταση με μια άλλη. Τραβάει γύρω στο 1Α στα 12ν.


Το θέμα είναι το τροφοδοτικό δεν πάιζει...  [img]images/smiles/icon_sad.gif[/img]

----------


## gRooV

[img]images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif[/img]      [img]images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif[/img]   Εγινε μια διορθωση στο κυκλωμα   [img]images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif[/img]      [img]images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif[/img]   

Ξεχασα μια γραμμη!!!    [img]images/smiles/icon_sad.gif[/img]    Ηθελε ενα βραχυκυκλωμα απο την καθοδο της D2 στο ΙΝ του LM317.
   [img]images/smiles/converted/wavey.gif[/img]

[ 01. November 2003, 18:53: Message edited by: gRooV ]

----------


## gsmaster

[img]images/smiles/icon_mad.gif[/img]    [img]images/smiles/converted/cussing.gif[/img]  

Τι να σε κάνουμε τώρα???? grgrgrgrrrrrrrr

αυγουλάκια στις μασχάλες γρήγορααααααα....  [img]images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif[/img]

----------


## gsmaster

Μόλις το διόρθωσα. Δουλεύει ΟΚ τώρα. Το τυπωμένο που έχεις στην σελίδα ήταν σωστό αλλά δεν χρησιμοποίησα αυτό, έφτιαξα άλλο γιατί τα εξαρτήματα δεν ταίριαζαν. Επίσης οι τιμές στο τυπωμένο ειναι διαφορετικές αλλά αυτο δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία. 

Α και κάτι άλλο μου βγάζει μέχρι 25-26ν ρε γαμώτο αλλά μάλλον είναι δικιά μου η μ@λ@κι@, όταν το περιεργαζόμουν αρχικά...

----------


## gRooV

Απο οτι θυμαμαι εχω αλλαξει μονο την τιμη των "μεγαλων" αντιστασεων γιατι ειχα μεγαλη πτωση τασης με τις αρχικες. Με 1Ω δουλευει   [img]images/smiles/converted/ok.gif[/img]   !!

----------


## dorris

> Originally posted by gRooV:
> * Απο οτι θυμαμαι εχω αλλαξει μονο την τιμη των "μεγαλων" αντιστασεων γιατι ειχα μεγαλη πτωση τασης με τις αρχικες. Με 1Ω δουλευει    [img]images/smiles/converted/ok.gif[/img]    !!*



<font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">ρε παιδια βγαλτε κανα σχεδιο στην φορα!!!!να δουμε και μεις.....διορθομενο βεβαια ετσι????

----------


## gsmaster

Μα υπάρχει στο μενού "κυκλώματα" εδώ

----------


## PM

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για ποιό λόγο βάζουμε τέσσερα MJ2955 και όχι μόνο ένα, αφού από όσο ξέρω αντέχει τα 10Α.

----------


## moutoulos

Εαν πας να τραβηξεις  15Α απο το MJ2955 που αντεχει, με βαση το datasheet του,  θα δουλεψει... ωρες ή ωρα μετα    :Embarassed:  .
Η θερμοτητα που αποβαλει στην ψυκτρα για 15Α ενα MJ2955 ειναι τοση οση  τεσσερα MJ2955   :Shocked:   και το σπουδαιοτερο....για λογους 
αξιοπιστιας.  Θα σου κρατησει καποια χρονια με τεσσερα MJ2955 αντι για ωρες με ενα.      (για τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου).

----------


## PM

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να συνδέσω σε σειρά δύο μετασχηματιστές 220/12 ώστε να πάρω 24v ac και μετά να το ανορθώσω.

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι μπορεις να το κανεις αλλα... το μεγιστο ρευμα περιοριζεται στον μικροτερο σε αμπερ μετασχηματιστη.  Δηλαδη για 24βολτ με δυο μετασχηματιστες  ο ενας  πχ 1Α και ο αλλος 10Α,  τοτε το συνολικο ρευμα θα ειναι 24βολτ 1Α.

----------


## gsmaster

Πρίν συνδέσεις το ζευγάρι των μετασχηματιστών στο κύκλωμα, μέτρα την τάση στα άκρα του. Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν οι έξοδοι των 2 μετασχηματιστών έχουν διαφορετική φάση, και η τάση να αφαιρείται και θα έχει έξοδο 0V. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση αντιστρέφεις το δευτερεύον του ενός μετασχηματιστή.

Α τα πρωτεύοντα θα μπουν παράλληλα και δευτερεύοντα σε σειρά...  :Smile:

----------


## NUKE

Τι μετασχηματιστη παιρνει το τροφοδοτικο γιατι νομιζω δεν λεει.24V 10A?Ποσο θα παει το μαλλι για εναν τετοιο?

----------


## gsmaster

Μπορείς να βάλεις και μικρότερο μετασχηματιστή αν δεν χρειάζεσαι τόσο ρεύμα.

----------


## PM

Μετασχηματιστές 24V-10Α κοστίζουν γύρω στα 20-25 €. Γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο είναι το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό αν του βάλουμε μεγαλύτερο μετασχηματιστή (20Α πχ) και με ποιές αλλαγές σε επιμέρους στοιχεία;

----------


## Acinonyx

Αντέχει 15A όταν δουλέυει διακοπτίκα. Υπάρχει και η παράμετρος maximum power dissipation. Αυτό ξεπερνάει και καίγεται. Αν ήταν σε switching σταθεροποιητη θα άντεχε 15 A. Αλλά τα switchers εχουν απόδοση μέχρι και 90% οπότε δεν τρώει ζόρι με την ισχύ..

----------


## PM

Επανέρχομαι με μια νέα ερώτηση. Στην σελίδα του κυκλώματος αναφέρει ότι τα τρανζίστορ βιδώνονται στην ψύκτρα με παρεμβολή μίκας και σιλικόνης. Η μίκα τι είναι και ποιός ο ρόλος της; Επίσης δεν πρέπει να μονώσουμε με κάποιο τρόπο το τρανζίστορ από την ψύκτρα(άρα και από το μεταλλικό κουτί του τροφοδοτικού) ώστε να μην βραχυκυκλώνει; Σκέφτηκα να βάλω στα ποδαράκια του τρανζίστορ μακαρόνι ώστε να μην έρχονται σε επαφή με την ψύκτρα. Καλύτερος τρόπος υπάρχει;

----------


## babisko

Η μίκα μονώνει το τρανζίστορ από την ψύκτρα ηλεκτρικά, αλλά επιτρέπει την μεταφορά θερμότητας. Υπάρχουν και κάποια άλλα καλύτερα υλικά - αντικαταστάτες της μίκας (κεραμικά ή ειδικά πλαστικά φύλλα με αντίστοιχες ιδιότητες). Καλό είναι να βάλεις και γράσο σιλικόνης (όχι συνηθισμένη σιλικόνη! - να την ζητήσεις από καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών) για μικρότερη θερμική αντίσταση μεταξύ της ψύκτρας και του τρανζίστορ. Για τα ποδαράκια του τρανζίστορ μπορείς να βάλεις μικρά πλαστικά μακαρονάκια για να αποφύγεις πιθανά βραχυκυκλώματα με την ψύκτρα.

----------


## moutoulos

:OK:

----------


## PM

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Και με τις βίδες που στερεώνουν τα τρανζίστορ στις ψύκτρες και τις ψύκτρες στην πλάτη του κουτιού τι γίνεται; Εννοώ ότι έτσι θα δημιουργηθεί βραχυκύκλωμα αφού στο κουτί βιδώνεται και η ψύκτρα του LM317 για παράδειγμα. Και αφού το έφερε η κουβέντα, πόσο περίπου στοιχίζει ένα κουτί σαν αυτό της φωτογραφίας. Έχω ένα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν χωράει ο μετασχηματιστής στο ύψος για λίγα εκατοστά...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## moutoulos

> Η μίκα μονώνει το τρανζίστορ από την ψύκτρα




Το ιδιο ισχυει και για το LM317, ειναι μονωμενο  (απομονωμενο) απο την ψυκτρα, οποτε αν η ψυκτρα βιβωθει στο κουτι (που ειναι γειωση ) δεν 
πειραζει  :Wink:  .
Ποικιλουν η τιμες αναλογα την ποιοτητα - πρακτικοτητα,  υπολογισε απο 20ε ... 40...70...

----------


## gsmaster

Υπάρχουν κατι ειδικοί μονωτήρες για τις βίδες στις ψήκτρες. Ρώτα σε μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών.  :Smile:

----------


## PM

Ελπίζω να μην σας ζαλίζω με τις ερωτήσεις μου όμως ενδιαφέρομαι να κατασκευάσω το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό και έχω αρκετές απορίες. Τη μίκα τη φαντάζομαι σαν μια φλάντζα που μπαίνει μεταξύ τρανζίστορ και ψύκτρας, οπότε μονώνει την πλάτη του τρανζίστορ, όμως το σπείρωμα της βίδας θα βραχυκυκλώνει εκτός αν βάλουμε τους ειδικούς μονωτήρες που αναφέρει ο gsmaster . Επιπλέον για ένα τροφοδοτικό που δίνει τόσο ρεύμα, οι πυκνωτές φιλτραρίσματος δεν είναι μικροί;

----------


## PM

Παιδιά, κατασκεύασα το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό αλλά με προβλημάτισε λίγο η λειτουργία του. Χωρίς φόρτο δουλεύει κανονικά με την τάση να κυμαίνεται από 1,5-31,5V περίπου αλλά όταν του ζήτησα 6A δεν μπορούσε να ανέβει πάνω από τα 25V. Επίσης μόλις συνδέσω κάποιο φόρτο παρουσιάζει πτώση τάσης (1,5V στα 5Α για παράδειγμα) και χρειάζεται νέα ρύθμιση από το pot. Τέλος επιχείρησα να φορτίσω μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου ρυθμίζοντάς το στα 14,5V περίπου και παρατήρησα ότι αυξάνοντας λίγο την τάση το αμπερόμετρο ¨χτύπαγε κόφτη¨. Είναι φυσιολογικά όλα αυτά ή κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα;   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## moutoulos

Κατ'αρχας  ο μετασχηματιστή σου είναι τουλαχιστον 10-12Α  :Question:

----------


## paokaras45

> Τέλος επιχείρησα να φορτίσω μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου ρυθμίζοντάς το στα 14,5V περίπου και παρατήρησα ότι αυξάνοντας λίγο την τάση το αμπερόμετρο ¨χτύπαγε κόφτη¨. Είναι φυσιολογικά όλα αυτά ή κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα;



Για να φορτίσεις μια μπαταρία θέλεις σταθερό ρεύμα. Κάνω λάθος? Ή θα πρέπει να έχεις περιοριστή ρεύματος, ή θα πρέπει να κάτσεις με το pot να ρυθμίζεις συνεχώς εσύ την τάση.

----------


## PM

Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 24V-300VA οπότε δεν νομίζω να είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα. Οι συνδέσεις έχουν γίνει με πολύκλωνο καλώδιο διατομής 1,5 mm2 που θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον αντέχουν το ρεύμα. Οι φτηνοί φορτιστές μπαταρίας αποτελούνται από ένα μετασχηματιστή 12V, δύο διόδους για ανόρθωση και ένα αμπερόμετρο. Το ρεύμα τους δεν είναι σταθερό αλλά συνεχώς μειώνεται όσο προχωρά η φόρτιση. Σταθερό ρεύμα έχουν συνήθως οι επαγγελματικοί φορτιστές.

----------


## moutoulos

24volt 300w...  δηλαδή 12,5Α... δεν νομίζω να είναι θέμα μετασχηματιστή  :Confused:

----------


## Λουκάς

Εχω κατασκευασει το τροφοδοτικο αλλα μου καιει το ποτενσιομετρο.
Καμια ίδεα για το τη φτέει ?
Εχω ελεξει τα παντα 100 φορές αλλα δεν βρικα τιποτα λαθος.

----------


## moutoulos

Κάνε έναν έλεγχο στα ποδαράκια του ολοκληρωμένου (LM317), η έξοδος είναι το ποδαράκι 2

----------


## moutoulos

Τελικά ... δουλεύει  :Question:

----------


## Λουκάς

> Τελικά ... δουλεύει



Ναι τελικά δούλεψε. Ήταν με αντιστροφη σειρά το LM317   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## AKIS

να κανω και εγω με την σειρα μου μια ερωτηση
τελικα το κελυφος των τρανζιστορ πρεπει να ειναι μονομενο ηλεκτρικα με την ψυκτρα και το κουτι αλλα με τις βιδες
??

----------


## ok1gr

Αν έχεις καμμμένα τροφοδοτικά από pc άνοιξε ένα και δες. Είναι κάτι πλαστικές φλάντζες που μπένουν στις βίδες για να μην ακουμπάνε στο κέλυφος των transistor. Επίσεις μεταξύ της ψύκτρας και του transistor παρεμβάλεται ένα λεπτό στρώμα μίκας (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

----------


## AKIS

:OK:   :OK: 

αλλα αν υποθεσουμε οτι κατα την συναρμολογηση ακουμπησει ενα κατα λαθος  :Rolling Eyes:  
τι θα γινει?

----------


## moutoulos

> αλλα αν υποθεσουμε οτι κατα την συναρμολογηση ακουμπησει ενα κατα λαθος  
> τι θα γινει?



Αν η ψύκτρα είναι γειωμένη...  :Head:   :Head:  πανικός, αλλιώς τίποτα.

----------


## ok1gr

Το κέλυφος των mj2955 είναι ο συλλέκτης. Στο σχέδιο οι συλλέκτες είναι ενωμένοι μεταξύ τους.
Οπώτε εσύ δεν θα γειώσεις την ψύκτρα και θα φροντίσεις να ακουμπάει το κέλυφος στην ψύκτρα έτσι ώστε να ενώνονται μεταξύ τους μέσω της ψύκτρας. 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μερικές ψύκτρες είναι ΜΟΝΟΜΕΝΕΣ (βαμμένες κ.τ.λ.) πρόσεξε η ψύκτρα που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις να ΜΗΝ είναι!

@moutoulos:   Μήπως ξές αν αντί του 2955 μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το bd708 (15A PNP)?

----------


## moutoulos

> moutoulos:   Μήπως ξές αν αντί του 2955 μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το bd708 (15A PNP)?




Λογικά μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις...αλλά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο.

----------


## ok1gr

Υπάρχουν τρείς βασικότατοι λόγοι:
1)Είναι πολύ πιο φθηνό (εδώ τουλάχιστον), τα 2955 Τα έχει μόνο ένα μαγαζί εδώ και τα έχει και 5Ε! (και έχει μόνο 2-3)
2)έχω 5 που περισσεύουν
3)για το 2955 δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου ψύκτρες εδώ! ενώ για το bd έχω αύθονες από καμμένα τροφοδοτικά.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου.

----------


## moutoulos

Οπότε εφόσον σου περισσεύουν,  "προχώρησέ"  το ...Λογικά πρέπει να κάνουν και αυτα. (με βάση το datasheet ).
Απλά η θήκη ΤΟ3 έχει καλύτερη απάγωγη θερμότητας.

Κρατησέ μας ενήμερους (για το αποτέλεσμα)   :OK:

----------


## gsmaster

ΔΕΝ θα προτιμούσα να είναι εξωτερική η ψύκτρα και να έχει τάση και στο σασί γείωση. η πιθανότητα βραχυκυκλώματος είναι μεγάλη  :Exclamation:

----------


## AKIS

εννοεις οτι σε περιπτωση που το κεληφος μαζι με την ψυκτρα γειονεται στο σασι,υπαρχει ταση στο σασι??

----------


## ok1gr

θα πάρεις τα transistor στο χερι!

----------


## AKIS

Tελικα μπορει να δώσει 28v στα 5-7Α  ρευμα το εχει δοκιμασει κανενας??

----------


## Igo

Φίλε AKIS κατασκεύασα αυτό το τροφοδοτικό  και τραβούσα 9 Α ώσπου κάποια στιγμή το ρεύμα αυξανόταν και στα 10 Α μου έκαιγε την ασφάλεια ενώ τα τρανζίστορ έφταναν σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα στους 100ο  C+ . Όμως με  μεγάλες ψήκτρες και ανεμηστηρακια δουλεύει καλά τραβώντας 5-8 Α για κάποιο λογικό διάστημα .  :Very Happy:

----------


## AKIS

θα μπει σιγουρα ενα blower !
σε περιπτωση υπερθερμανσης γινεται να προσθεσουμε  επιπλεον ενα τρανζιστορ εννοειτε με την προσθηκη μιας αντιστασης


αν η ασφαλεια ειναι 10A λογικο δεν ειναι να την καψει

----------


## electron

Το ρεύμα που θα δώσει το τροφοδοτικό εξαρτάται από το φορτίο,το πόσο μπορεί να δώσει από το ίδιο το κύκλωμα και βασικά από τον μ/σ που το τροφοδοτούμε.Ακή μπορείς θεωρητικά να βάλεις όσα τρανζίστορ θές,όμως πρέπει πάντα να λμβάνεις υπόψην τον πιο πάνω συλλογισμό.

----------


## AKIS

> Το ρεύμα που θα δώσει το τροφοδοτικό εξαρτάται από το φορτίο,το πόσο μπορεί να δώσει από το ίδιο το κύκλωμα και βασικά από τον μ/σ που το τροφοδοτούμε.Ακή μπορείς θεωρητικά να βάλεις όσα τρανζίστορ θές,όμως πρέπει πάντα να λμβάνεις υπόψην τον πιο πάνω συλλογισμό.




σιγουρα γιατι ο μ/σ ειναι η βαση του

----------


## kostas2005

καλισπερα παιδια. θελω να φτιαξω το τροφοδοτικο που εχει το site απο 1.5-30V  στα 10Α. εχω παρει ολα τα υλικα εκτος απο τον Μ/Σ.ηθελα να ρωτισω τι Μ/Σ να παρω,τωροηδει  ή τον τετραγονο( κανονικο)? αυτος πρεπει να ειναι  30V  στα 10Α?  ευχαριστω.

----------


## electron

Ο τοροειδής έχει καλυτερη απόδοση αλλά δεν χάθηκεκαι ο κόσμος αν βάλεις έναν κοινό.Συνήθως τον μ/σ τον επιλέγουμε ωστε να δίνει λίγο παραπάνω ρευμα και τάση από αυτό που θα πάρουμεστην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικου.Π.χ 35βολτ στα 15Α θα ήταν καλά κατά την γνώμη μου.

----------


## moutoulos

Προσοχή όχι πάνω απο 28V ο μετασχηματιστής, γιατί στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα θα καεί το ολοκληρωμένο,  (LM317, μέγιστη τάση εισόδου 40 VDC).
Και με την ανόρθωση έχουμε 28 x 1.41 = 39.5 VDC.

Οπότε... ένας 28V- 15Α είναι ΟΚ.  :Wink:

----------


## kostas2005

παιδια, πολλα προβλιματα βλεπω να εχει αυτο το τροφοδοτικο(απο οτι διαβασα παραπανω)!! να το φτιαξω ή προτινετε κατι καλυτερο? εγω θελω να τροφοδοτισω ενα λινερ με 28V και νομιζω τραβαει γυρο στα 6-7Α. μου κανει το  παραπανω τροφοδοτικο?

----------


## kostas2005

παιδια, το LM317 ειναι πεταλο και ειναι το LM317K,σωστα? εγω πηρα το LM317K! M/Σ  πηρα εναν στα 28V στα 8Α,καλος ειναι?στο σχεδιο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω στο LM317Κ που παει ο εκμομπος ,που ο συλεκτης και η βαση?    δηλαδη πιο ποδαρακι ειναι το ΙΝ και πιο το OUT στο σχεδιο?

----------


## moutoulos

> παιδια, το LM317 ειναι πεταλο και ειναι το LM317K,σωστα? εγω πηρα το LM317K! M/Σ  πηρα εναν στα 28V στα 8Α,καλος ειναι?στο σχεδιο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω στο LM317Κ που παει ο εκμομπος ,που ο συλεκτης και η βαση?    δηλαδη πιο ποδαρακι ειναι το ΙΝ και πιο το OUT στο σχεδιο?



Το LM317 βγαίνει σε πολλές εκδόσεις (κέλυφος). Οι πιο γνωστές είναι σε ΤΟ220 (που κάνει και για την πλακέτα του σχεδίου) και σε ΤΟ3 (αυτό που πήρες εσύ, πέταλο δηλαδη). Δεν πειράζει όμως τα ίδια είναι ...θα το ενώσεις βάση σχεδίου που παραθέτω (όπως το κοιτάς από πάνω).

----------


## mantr

Έχω φτιαξει και εγω το τροφοδοτικο για να τροφοδοτισω ένα λινεαρ 100watt (mrf317), με μετασχηματιστη 24v 20A  και έχω τα εξής προβλήματα: δεν βγάζει πανω από 26v στην έξοδο και οι αντιστάσεις 33Ω και 220v ζεσταινονται πολύ . άλαξα την αντίσταση των 220Ω με μια 150Ω και βγάζει στην έξοδο μέρχι και 30v (οκ) το πρόβλημα είναι όμως ότι η αντιστάση 33Ω, 6watt ζεστένεται πολύ (αν το λινεαρ βγάζει 40watt καιγεται η αντισταση)  μηπως έχει κανεις καμοιά καλή ιδέα ; 
  ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## kostas2005

ευχαριστω Γρηγορη.αν βαλο και τα 5 τρανζιστορ μαζι σε μια ψυχτρα μεγαλη θα ειναι ενταξει? δεν ξερω τι θερμοκρασιες ανεβαζει το καθε τρανζιστορ  γυρο στα 6 Α που θα τραβαει το λινερ!

----------


## kostas2005

Γρηγορη μηπως  μπορεις να μου πεις και απο τα MJ ποια ποδαρακια ειναι το καθενα? το μεσαιο νομιζω ειναι η γειωση!

----------


## moutoulos

> ευχαριστω Γρηγορη.αν βαλο και τα 5 τρανζιστορ μαζι σε μια ψυχτρα μεγαλη θα ειναι ενταξει? δεν ξερω τι θερμοκρασιες ανεβαζει το καθε τρανζιστορ  γυρο στα 6 Α που θα τραβαει το λινερ!



Το LM317 καλό θα ήταν να το έβαζες σε μια άλλη "δική του" ψύκτρα για να μην "ψήνεται" μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα τρανζίστορ 
και αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά-σταθερότητά του.  Για τα υπόλοιπα (4) MJ2955 θα χρειαστείς οπωσδήποτε μια σεβαστών διαστάσεων ψύκτρα,
και καλό θα ήταν να μην παραλήψεις την χρήση ανεμηστήρα.






> Γρηγορη μηπως  μπορεις να μου πεις και απο τα MJ ποια ποδαρακια ειναι το καθενα? το μεσαιο νομιζω ειναι η γειωση!



Τα παρακάτω θα σε βοηθήσουν.    :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

> το πρόβλημα είναι όμως ότι η αντιστάση 33Ω, 6watt ζεστένεται πολύ (αν το λινεαρ βγάζει 40watt καιγεται η αντισταση)  μηπως έχει κανεις καμοιά καλή ιδέα ; 
>   ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά




Σε ένα βαθμό είναι λογικό να ζεστένεται....όχι όμως και να καίγεται.  Μήπως απο τα τέσσερα MJ2955 είναι καμμένο(α) κάποιο(α).  Κοίτα αν ζεσταίνονται οι αντιστάσεις των τρανζίστορ R3,4,5,6. Αν κάποια δεν ζεσταίνεται, η αυτή, η το τρανζιστορ που "οδηγει", ειναι καμμένο.  Κοιταξέ τα και πέσμου.....

----------


## kostas2005

Γρηγορη τα Mj2955 που πειρα ειναι ορθεια(δεν ειναι πεταλα),δε με βοιθαει το παραπανω διαγραμμα,ειναι στο μεγεθος ενος τρανζιστορ που εχουμε στο τροφοδοτικο μιας τηλεορασης!!και η πλατη του ειναι μεταλικη(δεν ειναι μονομενη). εχω βαλη μικα και σηλικονη και τα βιδοσα στην ψηχτρα.η βιδα ομως ερχετε σε επαφη με την ψυχρα αρα και με την πλατη των τρανζιστορ!σε αυτο δεν εχουμε προβλιμα?

----------


## moutoulos

> εχω βαλη μικα και σηλικονη και τα βιδοσα στην ψηχτρα.η βιδα ομως ερχετε σε επαφη με την ψυχρα αρα και με την πλατη των τρανζιστορ!σε αυτο δεν εχουμε προβλιμα?



 Έτσι δεν κάνεις τίποτα   :Confused:  , πρέπει να μονωθούν απο την ψύκτρα... Υπάρχουν ειδικοί πλαστικοί μονωτήρες (σαν ροδέλες περίπου), που μπαίνουν ανάμεσα από βίδα ή παξιμάδι και τρανζίστορ, υπάρχουν στα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών...αν και θα προτιμούσα να είχες βάλει τα "πέταλα"...αντέχουν σε περισσότερα  :Wink:  .

----------


## kostas2005

ok Γρηγορη,τα βιδοσα χωρις να ερχονται σε επαφη με την ψυχτρα. τελος παντων ,θα δοκιμασω με αυτα τωρα και αν δεν αντεξουν βαζω τα πεταλα!!μπορεις  να μου επιβεβαιοσεις λιγο τα ποδαρακια απο τα MJ2955?  επειδη δεν τα παω καλα με τα αγγλικα..... το ποδαρακι 1 ειναι η βαση το 2 ειναι ο συλεκτης  και το 3 ο εκπομπος?  και συγνωμη αν σε κουραζω!

----------


## _ab

1.βαση
2.συλλεκτης
3.εκπομπος
4.συλλεκτης (κελυφος)

----------


## moutoulos

ab...   :OK:

----------


## kostas2005

ευχαριστω παιδια, το εφτιαξα τελικα το τροφοδοτικο. αλλα προεκιψε αλλο προβλιμα! μολις το εβαλα στιν πριζα δουλεψε για ενα λεπτο χωρις φορτιο και μετα εκαψε το ποτενσιομετρο! εχω βαλει 4,7ΚΩ αυτο που χρεισιμοποιουμε στον ηχο! αν βαλο συρματος θα ειναι ενταξει ? τι προβλιμα να εχει?

----------


## moutoulos

> ευχαριστω παιδια, το εφτιαξα τελικα το τροφοδοτικο. αλλα προεκιψε αλλο προβλιμα! μολις το εβαλα στιν πριζα δουλεψε για ενα λεπτο χωρις φορτιο και μετα εκαψε το ποτενσιομετρο! εχω βαλει 4,7ΚΩ αυτο που χρεισιμοποιουμε στον ηχο! αν βαλο συρματος θα ειναι ενταξει ? τι προβλιμα να εχει?



Ωχ...  :Confused:  , μάλλον το έχεις συνδέσει λάθος...κατά 99,9% και γιαυτό σου τα καίει.  Σου βάζω και άλλο σχέδιο με τα ποδαράκια του (βλεπωντάς το απο κάτω).

Κάνε έναν έλεγχο...

----------


## kostas2005

Ναι σωστα ,τα ειχα βαλει αντιθετα! δεν το εκαψε τωρα,αλλα παλι ζεστενετε λιγο χωρις φορτιο. Τωρα ομως ζεστενετε και ο Μ/Σ αρκετα μπορω να πω,(χωρις φορτιο και αυτος)  φτανει τους 48 βαθμους κελσιου( διλαδη δεν μπορεις να κρατισεις το χερι σου πανο απο ενα λεπτο οταν τον ακουμπας! Ο Μ/Σ ειναι 28V  στα 8Α. Τα volt τα βγαζει κανονικα!  αλλα ζεστενετε! τι να φταιει παλι?

----------


## kostas2005

Παιδια ξερετε γαιτι ζεσταινετε στην περιπτωση μου ο Μ/Σ?   ειναι στα 28V,8Α και τραβαγε 250mA . το αφησα να σε λειτουργεια γυρο στις 5 ωρες και δεν μπορουσες να κρατησεις το χερι σου πανω του.....εκαιγε !!

----------


## moutoulos

> Παιδια ξερετε γαιτι ζεσταινετε στην περιπτωση μου ο Μ/Σ?   ειναι στα 28V,8Α και τραβαγε 250mA . το αφησα να σε λειτουργεια γυρο στις 5 ωρες και δεν μπορουσες να κρατησεις το χερι σου πανω του.....εκαιγε !!



Μμμμ, μάλλον δεν είναι ότι καλύτερος....φαντάζομαι δεν είναι τοροειδής...

----------


## kostas2005

ναι, δεν ειναι τοροηδεις,ειναι απο τους τετραγονους! τι να τον κανω? τον πληρωσα και 22€!!  Γρηγορη τι θα εκανες στη θεση μου? εχω αρχισει και απογοειτευομαι!!να τον επιστρεψω? και το ποτενσιομετρο ζεστενετε πολυ λιγο ομως!!

----------


## moutoulos

Εφόσον ζεσταίνετε όπως γράφεις εδώ ...




> ειναι στα 28V,8Α και τραβαγε 250mA . Το αφησα να σε λειτουργεια γυρο στις 5 ωρες και δεν μπορουσες να κρατησεις το χερι σου πανω του.....εκαιγε !!



είναι αδύνατο πιστεύω να τραβήξεις ... λέμε τώρα... 5Α για 24ωρο (τουλάχιστον αυτή την εποχή με καύσωνα).
Στην θέση σου, θα τον επέστρεφα (αν γίνεται) να πάρω άλλον,  έστω μεγαλύτερο .... (σε Α), αν δεν έχει άλλη ποιότητα.

----------


## kostas2005

Ευχαριστω Γρηγορη για τη βοηθεια.καλες κατασκευες..!

----------


## moutoulos

Να΄σαι καλά !!.

----------


## kostas2005

Καλημερα παιδια. θελω να βαλω και ενα ανεμιστηρακι γιανα ψυχει τα τρανζιστορ. πηρα ενα στα 12 βολτ 10mA. αυτο να το βαλω παραλληλα μαζι με το λινερ? πριν το ανεμιστιρακι τι αντισταση να βαλω ωστε να μη καει απο τα 24-26 βολτ ?  δεν θυμαμε τον τυπο υπολογισμου!!

----------


## gsmaster

10mA μου φαίνονται πολύ λίγα, μάλλον 100mA θα εννοείς. Βάλε μια αντίσταση ~150Ω. σε σειρά πάντα

Ο τύπος είναι (νόμος του Ohm):
R=U/I
όπου
U= η πτώση τάσης που θές να έχεις πάνω στην αντίσταση (15V max)
Ι= το ρεύμα λειτουργίας (100mA)

----------


## gRooV

Είναι σίγουρα 10mA η κατανάλωση του blower;
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου βγάλει βόμβο το ανεμιστηράκι στο κύκλωμα. Βάλε πυκνωτή πάνω από 2200μF σε συνδιασμό με κανά VK200.

----------


## mantr

Ο moutoulos μου απάντησε :
 (Σε ένα βαθμό είναι λογικό να ζεστένεται....όχι όμως και να καίγεται. Μήπως απο τα τέσσερα MJ2955 είναι καμμένο(α) κάποιο(α). Κοίτα αν ζεσταίνονται οι αντιστάσεις των τρανζίστορ R3,4,5,6. Αν κάποια δεν ζεσταίνεται, η αυτή, η το τρανζιστορ που "οδηγει", ειναι καμμένο. Κοιταξέ τα και πέσμου.....)

Σόρι παιδιά είμαι πολύ μ.... είχα μπερδέψει την βάση με τον συλέκτη στο MJ2955 αυτή είναι η πρώτη μαλακ.. που έκανα, η δεύτερη και η πιό αστεία είναι ότι όταν έμπαινα  σε μια δημοσίευση του σάιτ π.χ όπώς αυτή έδώ ( τροφοδοτικό 1,5-30 V -10A)  δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι θα πρέπει να πατήσεις πάνω στην αριθμό της σελίδας για να επιλέξεις  σελίδα (μετάβαση σε σελίδα) ,αλλά νόμιζα σου βγάζει όλλες τις σελίδες . Γι΄αυτό και δεν είχα δει την δημοσίευση για  τα ποδαράκια του mj !!!!είμαι απαράδεκτος!!!1

Τώρα  μάλλον δουλεύει οκ το τροφοδοτικό, αλλά παρουσιάζει το έξης πρόβλημα : όσο αρχίζω να τραβάω αμπερ τόσο πέφτει η τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού. τραβώντας περιπου 10Α (λινεαρ 100w mrf 317) η τάση του τροφοδοτικού ήταν περίπου 23V . Έχω δηλαδή πτώση τάσης γιατί; 
Χίλια συγνώμη για το λάθος μου και τον κόπο που σας έβάλα  (σόρι moutoule)

----------


## AKIS

πως γινεται το δικο σου mrf317 να θελει 10Α και το δικο μου μαζι με ενα bly (δε θυμαμαι ποιο!) να τραβαει 5.5Α στα 100w

----------


## billos1989

:Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Hammer: 10Α το mrf,αρκετουτσικα ειναι. ακη νομιζω ειναι το bly89.

----------


## AKIS

Ακριβως !!!5.5Α

----------


## mantr

Δεν ξέρω γιατί τραβάει τόσα πολλά αμπέρ, προφανώς έπειδη δημιουργήται αυτή η πτώση τάσης που προανέφερα. Δηλαδή τραβάει 10Α και η τάση στο τροφοδοτικο πέφτει στα 23V

----------


## triplex

Στο εν λογω κυκλωμα δεν γινεται εκτος απο τα βολτς να ρυθμιζουμε και τα amperes?

----------


## NUKE

Σκοπευω να φτιαξω και εγω το κυκλωμα.Εχω τα υλικα και την πλακετα και εχω καποιες ερωτησεις.
1)Μου περισευει ενας μετασχηματιστης 18 βολτ 80W.Μπορω να τον βαλω πανω?Θα μου Δωσει μαλλον 24 βολτ, ετσι δεν ειναι?
2)Η γεφυρα ανορθωσης που μπαινει στο τυπονενω?Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...
3)Επισης γιατι εχει 4 τρυπες για 0βολτ και αλλες 4 για 6 βολτ?Τι να κανω εκει?(Αυτη δεν ειναι η εξοδος?)
και 4)Η εισοδος ειναι εκει που καθεται η ασφαλεια?

----------


## gsmaster

1) Ναι θα σου δώσει  μέγιστη έξοδο ~24 V και περίπου 4,4 Αμπερ.

2) Δεν μπαίνει στο τυπωμένο. Η γέφυρα για 10Α είναι μεταλλική και συνήθως έχει και τρύπα για να βιδωθεί σε ψύκτρα.

3) Ναι εκεί έιναι η έξοδος. Λέει για 6V γιατί το αρχικό τροφοδοτικό ήταν για να δίνει σταθερή τάση 6V. Γι αυτό και στην πλακέτα έχει θέση για τρίμμερ για την ρύθμιση της τάσης, το οποίο αν θες το αντικαθιστάς με ποτενσιόμετρο για να το τοποθετήσεις στην πρόσοψη του κουτιού.

4) Ναι, δες και στο επισυναπτόμενο....

----------


## itta-vitta

Μήπως μπορεί να "ανεβεί" το σχέδιο ξανά γιατί νομίζω ότι χάθηκε από τη συζήτηση.

----------


## moutoulos

Υπάρχει εδώ.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Υπάρχει εδώ.



Γρηγόρη νομίζω ότι το έχεις κατασκευάσει.
Το σχέδιο είναι στην τελική του μορφή πχ ύστερα από κάποιες τροποποιήσεις και βελτιώσεις;

----------


## moutoulos

Το συγκεκριμένο όπως είναι οχι. Παραλλαγές αυτού, με 2 ή 3 τρανζίστορ
λιγότερα αμπέρ.
Το θέμα είναι οτι το κύκλωμα "παίζει"  :Wink: .
Αν και εγώ θα σου πρότεινα σε LM723 κάτι ...

----------


## itta-vitta

> Το συγκεκριμένο όπως είναι οχι. Παραλλαγές αυτού, με 2 ή 3 τρανζίστορ
> λιγότερα αμπέρ.
> Το θέμα είναι οτι το κύκλωμα "παίζει" .
> Αν και εγώ θα σου πρότεινα σε LM723 κάτι ...



Δεν τίθεται θέμα με τα τρανζίστορς. Έχω έξι κομμάτια από αυτά. Έχω ψύκτρες μεγάλες, γέφυρα 1000 βολτ 50Α και μ/σ 24 βολτ 13Α. Με λίγα λόγια έχω όλα τα υλικά και μαλιστα τα έχω και σε πλεόνασμα. 
Δεν βλέπω κάτι "στραβό" στο κύκλωμα. Βέβαια γνωρίζει καλύτερα κάποιος που το έχει κατασκευάσει. Τα "ψιλά" υλικά είναι λίγα και δεν θα κατασκευάσω πλακέτα. Θα κολληθούν στις επαφές των "χοντρών" υλικών, το πολύ-πολύ να χρειαστεί και καμμιά κόσσα. Πάσχει κάπου το κύκλωμα; Έχω ένα ερώτημα, αν θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα αν οι αντιστάσεις των 1Ω γίνουν 0,47Ω.

----------


## moutoulos

Το μόνο "μελανό" σημείο του τροφοδοτικού ..., η έλλειψη
προστασίας - περιορισμού ρεύματος, σε βραχυκύκλωμα.
Τι εννοώ?, ο μ/τ σου είναι μεγάλος ..., αν βραχυκυκλώσουν
οι ακροδέκτες θα περάσουν απο "μέσα του" κάπου 20Α.
Πολύ χειρότερα δε ..., όταν χαμηλώσεις τις αντιστάσεις 
σε 0.47ohm.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Το μόνο "μελανό" σημείο του τροφοδοτικού ..., η έλλειψη
> προστασίας - περιορισμού ρεύματος, σε βραχυκύκλωμα.
> Τι εννοώ?, ο μ/τ σου είναι μεγάλος ..., αν βραχυκυκλώσουν
> οι ακροδέκτες θα περάσουν απο "μέσα του" κάπου 20Α.
> Πολύ χειρότερα δε ..., όταν χαμηλώσεις τις αντιστάσεις 
> σε 0.47ohm.



 
Θα έχω ασφάλεια η οποία θα καεί σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος.

----------


## itta-vitta

Η ασφάλεια 10Α στη γέφυρα τι ρόλο παίζει;
Δεν θα καεί σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος;

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι συμφωνώ, αλλά κάθε φορά που θα βραχυκυκλώνει η έξοδος θα 
αλλάζεις ασφάλεια.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Ναι συμφωνώ, αλλά κάθε φορά που θα βραχυκυκλώνει η έξοδος θα 
> αλλάζεις ασφάλεια.



Δεν είναι πρόβλημα η αλλαγή τής ασφάλειας. Αρκεί να μη πάθει βλάβη το τροφοδοτικό. Πάντως σαν σχέδιο μού άρεσε

----------


## tassos2009

Καλό ειναι στις βασεις των τρανζιστορ να τοποθετήσετε αντισταση 
5 Ω/1/2W περίπου στο καθε ενα..

----------


## tassos2009

Οι αντιστασεις εν σειρα..

----------


## NUKE

Πω ρε γαμωτο, μετα απο χρονια τελειωσα αυτο το τροφοδοτικο γιατι κατι το ηθελα και δεν δουλευε...και μετα απο μερικες ωρες σκεψεις μολις καταλαβα οτι απλα επειδη μπορουσα εβαλα 3055 αντι για 2955... Δηλαδη NPN και φυσικα σιγα μη δουλευε....  :Smile:  

Ειχα βαλει αναποδα και το lm :P 

Ειμαι πολυ random τελικα...

----------


## xaris345

Παιδια γινεται να βαλω και αμπερομετρο?Συνδεεται παραλληλα με το μιλιαμπερομετρο?Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## navar

> Παιδια γινεται να βαλω και αμπερομετρο?Συνδεεται παραλληλα με το μιλιαμπερομετρο?Ευχαριστω!!



 και βέβαια ναι γίνεται να βάλεις ! και βέβαια όχι δεν συνδέετε παράλληλα αλλα εν σειρά με την κατανάλωση !

----------


## xaris345

> και βέβαια ναι γίνεται να βάλεις ! και βέβαια όχι δεν συνδέετε παράλληλα αλλα εν σειρά με την κατανάλωση !



Ευχαριστω φιλε μου

----------


## mariosinsuex

Καλησπέρα σας κύριοι,είναι περττό να πώ ότι είστε υπέρ-πολύτιμη βοήθεια για τις κατασκευές,πήρα τελικά απόφαση να το κατασκευάσω το εν λόγω P/S,και όπως είθεισται να ζαλίσω κάποιυς (αν όχι όλους με τις ερωτήσεις μου).
Έχω ένα Μ/Τ 24V/3A, Θέλω να ρωτήσω κατά πόσο είναι συνετό να τον χρησιμοποιήσω,και στο τυπωμένο κύκλωμα που θα μπορούσα να συνδέσω το ανεμιστηράκι 
http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Pr...ad.asp?idx=200 ;
Όπως επίσης και το αν θα είναι σωστό να χρησιμοποιήσω για τη μόνωση  των lm θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα.(Την πάστα που χρησιμοποιούμε στους επεξεργαστές των Η/Υ). 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 
Φασουλάκης Μάριος.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> Καλησπέρα σας κύριοι,είναι περττό να πώ ότι είστε υπέρ-πολύτιμη βοήθεια για τις κατασκευές,πήρα τελικά απόφαση να το κατασκευάσω το εν λόγω P/S,και όπως είθεισται να ζαλίσω κάποιυς (αν όχι όλους με τις ερωτήσεις μου).
> Έχω ένα Μ/Τ 24V/3A, Θέλω να ρωτήσω κατά πόσο είναι συνετό να τον χρησιμοποιήσω,και στο τυπωμένο κύκλωμα που θα μπορούσα να συνδέσω το ανεμιστηράκι 
> http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Pr...ad.asp?idx=200 ;
> Όπως επίσης και το αν θα είναι σωστό να χρησιμοποιήσω για τη μόνωση  των lm θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα.(Την πάστα που χρησιμοποιούμε στους επεξεργαστές των Η/Υ). 
> Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 
> Φασουλάκης Μάριος.



φιλε μαριε 
οσο για τον μετασχηματιστη αν ειχες και 5 αμπερ καλυτερα θα ηταν 
το fan καλο θα κανει και οχι κακο με αναλογη προσαρμογη για την ταση τροφοδοσιας του αν ειναι για pc 12 βολτ με σταθεροποιητη τασης στα 12 βολτ -7812-, 
η παστα η θερμοαγωγιμη δεν ειναι για μονωση αλλα για απαγωγη θερμοκρασιας, καλυτερα ειναι να χρησημοποιησεις μικα και πλαστικα μονωτικα οπου χρεαζεται μονωση μεταξυ των LM 3XX.
και του ψυγειου οση μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια αλουμινιου τοσο καλυτερα θα ψυχωνται .

----------

mariosinsuex (06-08-11)

----------


## mariosinsuex

Αγαπητέ*sv4lqcnik* σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την πιο άμεση από τις άμεσες απαντήσεις  :Smile:  αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είμαι τόσο καλός στα ηλεκτρονικά όσο εσύ που λογικό είναι κάποια πράγματα να είναι αυτονόητα για έναν έμπειρο σαν και σένα, (δώσε και σε μας τους φτωχούς την γνώση χεχεχε)
εδημιουργείτο και άλλη ερώτηση....(δυστυχώς) . .(για σένα).
Από που θα "τραβήξω" την τροφοδοσία του ανεμιστήρα και πως θα συνδέσω το LM7812;
Θα το συνδέσω στην έξοδο του Μ/Τ;ή στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού;
Ελπίζω να μην είναι βλακώδεις οι ερωτήσεις μου,αλλά ειλικρινά είναι απορίες που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα με γλιτώσουν από μερικά καμένα εξαρτήματα........(αν όχι ολόκληρης της κατασκευής).
Λόγω της ιδότητάς μου αποφάσισα να εκμεταλευτώ τον απεριόριστο ελεύθερο χρόνο μου σε κάτι δημιουργικό.
Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω με την δική σας βοήθεια.
Ζητώ συγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις.

----------


## tho26

> [img]images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif[/img]      [img]images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif[/img]   Εγινε μια διορθωση στο κυκλωμα   [img]images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif[/img]      [img]images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif[/img]   
> 
> Ξεχασα μια γραμμη!!!    [img]images/smiles/icon_sad.gif[/img]    Ηθελε ενα βραχυκυκλωμα απο την καθοδο της D2 στο ΙΝ του LM317.
>    [img]images/smiles/converted/wavey.gif[/img]
> 
> [ 01. November 2003, 18:53: Message edited by: gRooV ]




Δεν φενεται η διορθωση ! αν ειναι δυνατον ! ξαναβαλε την! ενδιαφερομαι πολυ να το ηλοποιησω

και μαι Ερωτηση γινεται αυτο το τροφοδοτικο να γινει συμμετρικο! με καποιο regulator ισως

ευχαριστω

----------


## moutoulos

Μιλάμε γιαυτό το τροφοδοτικό: 
Τροφοδοτικό 1.5-30V 10A

----------


## mariosinsuex

Ναι moutoule αυτό,
Θοδωρή στο συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα,το έχω κατασκευάσει (με λιγότερη παροχή σε ρεύμα όμως(3Α).
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60194

----------


## tho26

> Ναι moutoule αυτό,
> Θοδωρή στο συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα,το έχω κατασκευάσει (με λιγότερη παροχή σε ρεύμα όμως(3Α).
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60194




Κατ'αρχην θα ηθελα να πω συγχαρητηρια για την δουλεια φενεται πολυ καλο!(σε μενα τουλαχιστον που ειμαι αρχαριος) δικαια λοιπον τοση χαρα δημιουργιας
και κατα δευτερον θελω να σου κανω κατι ερωτησουλες
1ον γιατι πηγες τοσο χαμιλα σε αμπερ λογο Μ/Τ η εχεις βαλει και λιγοτερα Transistor ισχυος
(1ονΑ) πως πρεπει να ειναι ο Μ/Τ(δηλαδη τα στοιχεία του) για να παρω 30v με 10Α στην έξοδο
2ον μπορεις να παραθεσεις στο φορουμ το κυκλωμα του voltage detector με το display (αναλυτικα) 

ευχαριστω!
με την βοηθεια σας ισως γινω καποτε ηλεκτρονικος

----------


## mariosinsuex

Φίλε Θοδωρή λόγω του ότι δεν είχα άλλο Μ/Τ,έχω τέτοιο ρεύμα....
Πριν την ανόρθωση ο Μ/Τ δίνει 24V-3A.
Τα displays τα πήρα έτοιμα.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-1-2-LCD-...ht_4162wt_1185

(Θα γίνεις ηλεκτρονικός μόνο      ....αν ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να γίνεις ηλεκτρονικός......).

----------


## NickGreek

παιδια αυτο το τροφοδοτικο γινεται συμμετρικο ?ασ πεσουν τα αμπερ δεν με νοιαζει αρκει να ειναι συμετρικης τροφοδοσιας! γινεται??ευχαριστω!!

----------


## moutoulos

> παιδια αυτο το τροφοδοτικο γινεται συμμετρικο ?ασ πεσουν τα αμπερ δεν με νοιαζει αρκει να ειναι συμετρικης τροφοδοσιας! γινεται??ευχαριστω!!



Οχι ακριβώς, αλλά με την κατασκευή  δυο ίδιων τροφοδοτικών, και τοποθετώντας τα σε σειρά,
η μεσαία λήψη θα είναι το 0V.

----------

NickGreek (23-04-12)

----------


## NickGreek

> Οχι ακριβώς, αλλά με την κατασκευή  δυο ίδιων τροφοδοτικών, και τοποθετώντας τα σε σειρά,
> η μεσαία λήψη θα είναι το 0V.



 τι ακριβως εννοεις "σε σειρα" φιλε μου?Υπαρχει καποια εικονα,οτιδηποτε για να το καταλαβω και να μη σε κουραζω με πολλες ερωτησεις?
?

----------


## moutoulos

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ :



Στην ουσία βλέπουμε δυο ξεχωριστά τροφοδοτικά με LM338 (με κοινό μετασχηματιστή όμως), 
τοποθετημένα σε σειρά.

----------

NickGreek (18-04-12)

----------


## NickGreek

> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ :
> 
> 
> 
> Στην ουσία βλέπουμε δυο ξεχωριστά τροφοδοτικά με LM338 (με κοινό μετασχηματιστή όμως), 
> τοποθετημένα σε σειρά.



Φιλε μου ποσα αμπερ βγαζει? Και κατι ακομα,(οσο αναφορα το κυκλωμα των 30 βολτ και 10 αμπερ)οσα περισσοτερα τρανζιστορ βαλω,τοσο θα μου αυξανει το ρευμα?Μπορω πχ να το κανω 15 αμπερ?και τι γινεται με το regulator?τα σηκωνει?Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια πολυτιμη η βοηθεια σας!

----------


## moutoulos

Ισχύει αυτό που λες αλλά με κάποια λογική. Το regulator "τα σηκώνει", γιατί μέσα απο αυτό 
δεν περνάει ούτε 1Α. Οπότε δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι οτι μια τέτοια κατασκευή απαιτεί 
εξοικείωση. 

Πέρα απο αυτό, ερώτηση για Συμμετρικό Τροφοδοτικό, έχεις ανοίξει και εδώ.

----------

NickGreek (18-04-12)

----------


## NickGreek

> Ισχύει αυτό που λες αλλά με κάποια λογική. Το regulator "τα σηκώνει", γιατί μέσα απο αυτό 
> δεν περνάει ούτε 1Α. Οπότε δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι οτι μια τέτοια κατασκευή απαιτεί 
> εξοικείωση. 
> 
> Πέρα απο αυτό, ερώτηση για Συμμετρικό Τροφοδοτικό, έχεις ανοίξει και εδώ.



Ανοιξα και εκει αφου ειχα ρωτησει εδω για να μη κουραζω τα παιδια στο παρον θεμα  :Smile:  Ευχαριστω παντως για τον κοπο σου που απαντας και στα 2 θεματα  :Smile:

----------


## tho26

> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ :
> 
> 
> 
> Στην ουσία βλέπουμε δυο ξεχωριστά τροφοδοτικά με LM338 (με κοινό μετασχηματιστή όμως), 
> τοποθετημένα σε σειρά.



δεν λεω καλο το σχεδιο αλλα ποσα αμπερ θα δινει?

πως πρεπει να ειναι ο Μ/Τ για να δινει 10Α?

και κατι αλλο για ενα τροφοδοτικο 30V/10Α (οχι σημετρικο!) οπως αυτο που εχεις βαλει κ.Γρηγορη τι Μ/Τ πρεπει να εχω

(και τελος αν μπορεις να μου πεις που θα τον βρω?)

ευχαριστω

----------


## darthtony

να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το ίδιο κύκλωμα με μ/σ χαμηλότερης τάσης πχ 12V 10A?(φυσικά δεν θα πηγαίνει μέχρι τα 30)
επίσης μπορεί να μπει περιοριστής ρεύματος?

----------


## ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

Για σας παιδιά έχω κάνει και εγώ αυτό το τροφοδοτικό 1,5 30v 10a με μετασχηματιστή 12v αλλά δεν μπορώ να ρυθμίσω τα βολτ βγάζει σταθερά 17v, θα  ήθελα να μου πείτε τι λάθος έκανα ευχάριστο

----------


## moutoulos

Μάκη αυτό λες?. 
Δυο συνήθως φταίνε:


Κάποιο "εξόδου"/τρανζίστορ, είναι καμένο.
 Έχεις βάλει τα Pin του LM317, λάθος.

----------


## ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

Όταν αφαιρώ τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος mj2955 το κύκλωμα του lm317 δουλεύει, ρυθμίζεται η τάση κανονικά.

----------


## moutoulos

Ε    ισχύει το  1  που σου είπα παραπάνω (κάποιο MJ/ή όλα, είναι καμένο/α).
Μην τα βγάζεις όλα μαζί, ένα/ένα μέχρι να βρείς αυτό που σου κάνει την ζημιά.

Όμως, όπως προείπα, πιθανών να είναι και όλα καμένα.

----------


## ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

Ευχάριστο πολλή

----------


## Modfi Electronics

παιδια το εφτιαξα το εν'λογο τροφοδοτικο αλλα με ενα μετασχηματηστη προχειρο 24v 1.5A το τροφοδοτικο μου δινει 20 με 32 volt ρυθμιση τι μπορώ να κανω? Α ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι η ενδηξεις πεζουνε μονο του το λμ που δοκιμασα δουλευε μια χαρα

----------


## Modfi Electronics

Σας παρακαλω εχω τρελαθη εχω αλαξη 3 λμ317!! ολα ειναι ολοσωστα μολις φτιαξω το κικλομα του λμ το δοκιμαζω δουλευη αριστα μολις το συνδεσω με τα τρανζιστορ μου καιη καθε φορα την R2 τι να κανω???

----------


## lepouras

> Σας παρακαλω εχω τρελαθη εχω αλαξη 3 λμ317!! ολα ειναι ολοσωστα μολις φτιαξω το κικλομα του λμ το δοκιμαζω δουλευη αριστα μολις το συνδεσω με τα τρανζιστορ μου καιη καθε φορα την R2 τι να κανω???



έκανες αυτό?




> Ε    ισχύει το  1  που σου είπα παραπάνω (κάποιο MJ/ή όλα, είναι καμένο/α).
> Μην τα βγάζεις όλα μαζί, ένα/ένα μέχρι να βρείς αυτό που σου κάνει την ζημιά.
> 
> Όμως, όπως προείπα, πιθανών να είναι και όλα καμένα.

----------


## Modfi Electronics

ναι έλυσα ολα τα τρανζιστορ απο το κουτι και τα μετρησα ενα ενα και ως προς την ωμομετρηση ( βαση εκπομπο 630ohm) αλλα και στο αν δουλευη το καθε ενα ξεχωριστα παλι τα ίδια ταση απο 20 εως 31 βολτ και σε 10 δευτερολεπτα καμενη η R2...

----------


## xronhs

Γειά σας παιδιά θέλω να φτιάξω το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό αλλά έχω μερικά προβλήματα:
1) Το μεγαλύτερο μετασχηματιστή που βρήκα είναι 24V 8Α τετράγωνος (ο απλός δηλαδή). Θα κάνει στο κύκλωμα αυτό ή θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα; Αν είναι μόνο στο ότι θα μειωθει η ένταση στην έξοδο δεν έχω πρόβλημα.
2) Δεν ξέρω σε θέμα ψύξης τι να κάνω, εννοώ τι ακριβώς θα χρειαστώ (ψύκτρες, ανεμιστήρες κλπ.)
Το κύκλωμα το έχω φτιάξει εγω στον υπολογιστή γιατί δεν καταλάβαινα και πολλά απο το τυπομένο που είχε εδώ απλά μου μένει να πάρω τα εξαρτήματα για να το φτιάξω.

----------


## elektronio

o μετασχηματιστής είναι μια χαρά.
Να πάρεις όσο μεγαλύτερη ψήκτρα μπορείς, χωρίς υπερβολές από θέμα κόστους.  Βγάλτην έξω από το κουτί που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να δουλεύει και σαν σομπίτσα..... :Biggrin: 
Αν δεις ότι ζεσταίνεται πολύ βάζεις και ανεμιστήρα να γίνει αερόθερμο.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## midakos

Και το χειμωνα θα φορτιζεις μπαταριες μολυβδου!! Με ενα σμπαρο, 2 τρυγονια, και γεματες μπαταριες και θερμανση!!

----------


## xronhs

Ωραία ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά όταν το φτιάξω θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα!!!

----------


## xronhs

Γεια σας και πάλι παιδιά. Έχω κατασκευάσει το τροφοδοτικό με ένα μ/τ 24V 8A όπως σας είχα πει όμως έχω ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Μεταβάλλω κανονικά την τάση με το ποντεσιόμετρο όταν δεν έχω φορτίο, όμως όταν του βάλω φορτίο η τάση πέφτει και συγκεκριμένα δεν μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει το φορτίο. πχ ήθελα να δοκιμάσω να τροφοδοτήσω  μία μικρή λάμπα των 12V και όταν το έβαζα η τάση από 12V έπεφτε στα 2-3V. Επειδή την πρώτη φορά είχα μπερδέψει τα ποδαράκια του LM317 και το έκαψα (συγκεκριμένα το έψησα) νόμιζα ότι θα είχα κάψει και κάτι άλλο όταν το είχα ανάψει τη πρώτη φορά, αλλά από ότι είδα όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά, ακόμα και τα τρανζίστορ δεν έχουν κάποιο θέμα. Μήπως γνωρίζετε τι μπορεί να φταίει;;\
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## moutoulos

Μάλλον πάλι έχεις μπερδέψει τα "ποδαράκια".
Είσαι σίγουρος (όπως το βλέπεις "φάτσα"), έχεις πάει:


Την είσοδο στο *ποδ 3*Την έξοδο την παίρνεις απο το *ποδ 2* (μεσαίο)Στο *ποδ 1* είναι το ποτενσιόμετρο (ρύθμιση τάσης)

Για να δείς αν φταίνε τα τρανζίστορ (που δεν φταίνε) αποσύνδεσε τα.
Λογικά θα σου κάνει το ίδιο ...

----------


## xronhs

Όχι δεν έχω μπερδέψει τα ποδαράκια αυτή τη φορά (πήγα με βάση το datasheet), το έχω κοιτάξει πολλές φορές αυτό. Τα τρανζίστορ τα έχω κοιτάξει αφού τα είχα αποσυνδέσει από το κύκλωμα με το πολύμετρο. Αν ανάψω το τροφοδοτικό χωρίς τα τρανζίστορ δεν θα περάσει πολύ ρεύμα στο LM;;

----------


## SV1JRT

Πιστεύω ότι πολύ απλά, έχεις βάλει λάθος το τρανζίστορ.
Φτιάξε ένα σχέδιο (έστω και στο χέρι) την συνδεσμολογία που έχεις κάνει, να δούμε τις πταίει ....
Αλλιώς θα περιμένεις να βρω χρόνο, για να πάω στην κυρα-Μαριγώ την χαρτορίχτρα, να μου πει τι ενώσεις έχεις κάνει.... 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## xronhs

Όλες τις συνδέσεις τις έχω κάνει σωστά. Μόνο στο LM είχα κάνει πρώτη φορά λάθος... 
Το τροφοδοτικό το έχω αφήσει στη σχολή για να δω με ένα καθηγητή τι φταίει γιαυτό δεν μπορώ να στείλω καμία φωτογραφία μόλις μπορέσω θα σας στείλω.

----------


## xronhs

Επίσης το κύκλωμα το έκανα σε PCB πλακέτα και όχι διάτρητη. Χρησιμοποίησα το multisim μιας και δεν ξέρω να χειρίζομαι ακόμα άλλο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Όλες τις συνδέσεις τις έχω κάνει σωστά. Μόνο στο LM είχα κάνει πρώτη φορά λάθος... 
> Το τροφοδοτικό το έχω αφήσει στη σχολή για να δω με ένα καθηγητή τι φταίει γιαυτό δεν μπορώ να στείλω καμία φωτογραφία μόλις μπορέσω θα σας στείλω.







> Επίσης το κύκλωμα το έκανα σε PCB πλακέτα και όχι διάτρητη. Χρησιμοποίησα το multisim μιας και δεν ξέρω να χειρίζομαι ακόμα άλλο πρόγραμμα.



Χωρίς να μας δείξεις σχέδιο ......περιμένεις την χαρτορίχτρα !!!!
Τι να κάνουμε ?? Δεν είμαστε θεοί να ξέρουμε τι συνδέσεις έχεις κάνει.

----------


## xronhs

Καλώς τότε θα στείλω τις φωτογραφίες όταν θα το έχω μπροστά μου μαζί με το κύκλωμα που έκανα στο multisim...

----------


## Κοσμετατος Γιωργος

ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ. ΑΝ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ 4 MJ2955 ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ 6 ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΜΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ

----------


## Κοσμετατος Γιωργος

ΑΝ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ 4 MJ2955 ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ 6 ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ Η ΟΧΙ . ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ΚΑλησπερα , ΟΧΙ .οσα  τα τρανζιστορ τοσες και οι αντιστασεις, στους εκπομπους ,γιατι ολα τα τρανζ  δεν εχουν το ιδιο hfe ,περιμενε ομως να απαντησουν και αλοι πιο εμπιροι  ,

----------

